# Listener für Änderung der Fenstergröße



## Eru (8. Apr 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Listener, der schaut, ob der Benutzer die Fenstergröße ändert.
Im WindowsListener ist diese Funktion komischerweise nicht implementiert, also ein windowResized().
Weiß jemand eine Lösung?

MfG
Eru


----------



## Hansdampf (8. Apr 2005)

Ich habs durch regelmäßiges Überprüfen gemacht.
Ein Listener wär mir auch lieber.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass repaint() nur aufgerufen wird, wenn die Fenstergröße in x oder y vergrößert wird, beim Verkleinern nicht (sonst könnte man es in repaint abfragen)


----------



## Sky (8. Apr 2005)

Guch Dir mal folgendes an: ComponentListener#componentResized


----------



## Eru (8. Apr 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guch Dir mal folgendes an: ComponentListener#componentResized



Vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle und richtige Antwort!!!
Einfach Spitze!

MfG
Eru


----------

